# Newbie! 1st IVF attempt. Baseline scan shows cysts :-(



## awaywiththefaeries (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Been ttc for 5 years. Unexplained infertillity. Partner is ok.

Been on Buserelin injections since 19th Oct. Had baseline scan on Thursday, shows  cysts/follicles on both ovaries, left 14mm and right 12.5mm.  Have had to have an injection of Ovitrelle, need to continue with the Buserelin injections.  Got my next scan on the 12th Nov to see what happens next.

My partner and I have decided not to tell friends and family we are going through IVF.  No one we know has had fertility problems. And I'm sure we wouldn't but, we don't want to be talked about or felt "sorry" for. (if that makes sense!)

That means we don't have anyone to confide in though, which is were you all will hopefully come in!! 

Best wishes to you all
Angie


----------



## Cambridge Girl (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi Angie,

Just wanted to say Hi.  This process can be quite lonely but it's great to share things on FF.   It makes it easier when you realise your not the only ones.  

I'm a week into down regulating on my first IVF/ICSI cycle at Oxford.  We also have not told anyone what we're doing.  

I don't think anyone would understand all this if they hadn't been through it themselves.  I would love to tell my Mum but I don't want her to feel disappointed if things don't work out.  I think it's enough to cope with your own emotions let alone someone elses so I know exactly where your coming from.

My baseline scan is on the 10th November at the Oxford Fertility unit.  Where are you having treatment?  Is this your first treatment?  Cross fingers for you on the 12th.  

You definitely learn how patient you are going through all this waiting and wondering. 

Take care.

Cambridge Girl
x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

awaywiththefaeries and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the boards, feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*Keep a diary of your treatment ~ * 
CLICK HERE

Its not all just serious stuff here, you can also have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## awaywiththefaeries (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Cambride Girl!

Having my treatment at Chaucer Hospital in Canterbury.

This is our first go at anything fertility! 

I would also like to tell my mum, but as you say, if things don't go as hoped it's more disappointed people!

 Good luck for the 10th!!

Take care 
A x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hello

Welcome to FF honey - I understand your reasons for not wanting to confide in people. I will say that it is a difficult road to walk alone with only your DP for company, so I am so very glad you found us and decided to post. You will get lots of advice, support and understanding from the fantastic members of this site.

Wishing you the best of luck

Love
Tracy
x


----------

